# Fiorenzato Coffee Grinder F64 Evo



## Dartmoor Coffee (Feb 4, 2020)

Hi All,

Having a few problems with my Mahlkonig Tanzania, which I'm hoping to get fixed. Just the person who is going to look at it has mentioned he has just got in a "Fiorenzato Coffee F64 Evo" bag filler grinder.

If he cannot get the Tanzania fixed does anyone have experience of this grinder and are they any good?

Thanks

Phil.


----------



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

Yep - used to have an F64 Evo and loved it. It's a commercial grinder on the smaller end of things but it is really nice. Built in fan for keeping things cool, funky colour TFT screen with dose timers etc, I really liked mine.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The F64 Evo, as far as I know, and unless it has been adapted, is a small commercial hopper fed, on demand espresso grinder, so I would take with a pill what the chap is telling you. It might fill in for the moment and they are reasonably quick but to grind 250 gms will still take 30 plus seconds and if you are doing it continually........


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I personally wouldn't use it as a bag grinder in a commercial operation


----------



## Dartmoor Coffee (Feb 4, 2020)

Thanks all - I took a look and yes won't do for what I would be looking for. More concerned about the condition of the Tanzania.


----------

